
Show HN: Sleepless Mac – Status bar app that prevents your mac from sleeping - gsurma
https://github.com/gsurma/sleepless_mac
======
jakobegger
Looks like this tool executes 'caffeinate -i -d'

There are a couple of similar apps on the Mac App Store, but this is the only
open source app I'm aware of. I also like the icon.

If you have a Mac, and don't know about caffeinate, go read the man page now!
You can also use it with a command argument, eg. 'caffeinate make', to make
sure your Mac doesn't sleep until the command is finished.

~~~
tuananh
keepingyouawake (open source):
[https://github.com/newmarcel/KeepingYouAwake](https://github.com/newmarcel/KeepingYouAwake)

